# существуют ли баяны и аккордеоны для леворуких детей?



## o-masha (20 Авг 2014)

Дорогие специалисты-профессионалы! У меня семилетний сын грезит игрой на баяне. В муз.школе записались на прослушивание. НО! он у меня левша. Значит ли это, что ему закрыт путь в баянисты?


----------



## vev (20 Авг 2014)

*o-masha*,
Не майтесь дурью. Идите в школу и учитесь. Играют и правши и левши играют на одинаковых инструментах и пишут все одинаковыми чернилами, а специальных для второго класса еще не изобрели :biggrin:


----------



## bombastic (20 Авг 2014)

есть в истории много примеров левшей на баяне - Р.Вюртнер играл на специально сделанном хонере с зеркально отраженными полукорпусами. Говорят, Яшкевич тоже, хотя его инструмент вроде просто перевернули в фотошопе.

Все левши среди моих знакомых баянистов играют на стандартных инструментах, на правах правшей, ни чуть не хуже, даже уверенней себя чувствуют - у нас то главная рука левая, оказывается =))


----------



## VikVlDem (20 Авг 2014)

У меня была ученица-левша. Никаких проблем у нас с ней на обычном аккордеоне не было. Идите и спокойно учитесь.


----------



## ярина (20 Авг 2014)

У меня в этом году выпустился блестящий аккордеонист.Левша, и сего ведущей левой рукой работать плане технологии было одно удовольствие.


----------



## MAN (21 Авг 2014)

О-Маша, о-дно время в Туле выпускался даже о-днако такой "специализированный" баян. Для вполне взрослых музыкантов правда.






Это конечно шутка с моей стороны. Вам всё правильно сказали, Вы можете смело отдавать мальчика учиться игре на стандартном инструменте. Это ничего, что он левша, ведь работать-то ему с баяном всё равно придётся обеими руками.


----------



## sergius-sergius (21 Авг 2014)

Неплохой инструмент. Мой друг в ННовгороде не играет уже на нём. Может и продаст, если кто заинтересуется.


----------



## vev (21 Авг 2014)

*sergius-sergius*,

Еще совсем недавно был тут один "заинтересованный" :biggrin:


----------



## MAN (21 Авг 2014)

vev писал:


> Еще совсем недавно был тут один "заинтересованный" :biggrin:


 Среди профессионалов и профессионально обучающихся он может и один, а вот для любителей вроде меня такой баян как "Левша" должен представлять огромный интерес. Нам ведь оно точно не для побед на конкурсах надо. А настоящего, богатого, хорошего баянного звука в тоже время тоже охота. Но ещё и чтобы без штанов не остаться. Ей богу, будь у меня возможность, я бы себе в хозяйство такой аппарат непременно приобрёл бы.

P.S. Однако моя давешняя шутка завела нас в глубокий оффтоп.


----------



## vev (21 Авг 2014)

MAN писал:


> P.S. Однако моя давешняя шутка завела нас в глубокий оффтоп.



это точно. 
Я хоть и не баянист, но для попробовать от "Левши" тоже не отказался бы


----------



## citron (2 Ноя 2017)

Посмотрите как в этом клипе левша лабает на аккордионе. Аж самому захотелось научиться...


----------



## ugly (2 Ноя 2017)

У меня сын с некоторыми леворукими наклонностями, хотя пишет и ест правой (в детстве развили обе руки). Так он гаммы и арпеджио на выборке играет увереннее, чем на клавишах правой клавиатуры.


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (2 Ноя 2017)

o-masha писал:


> Дорогие специалисты-профессионалы! У меня семилетний сын грезит игрой на баяне. В муз.школе записались на прослушивание. НО! он у меня левша. Значит ли это, что ему закрыт путь в баянисты?


Я левша. Играю на обычном баяне, имею высшее образование( консерватория). Ничего не закрыто, это всего лишь дело привычки. И не нужен никакой Левша( это я про фирму баяна).


----------



## Y.P. (3 Ноя 2017)

Левша - это интересно! Но как-то трудновато, наверное, исполнять все в зеркальном восприятии.
Это же надо все в мозгах переставить - двойная работа!
https://youtu.be/vcXBd1ZIX8k


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (3 Ноя 2017)

*Y.P.*, подобное видео вижу впервые. На конкурсе можно было бы дать специальный приз за оригинальность. Но вот почему-то производители находятся в стороне от этого вопроса. Видео встрою, уж очень понравилось -


----------



## ugly (4 Ноя 2017)

Да ладно. У Бутусова было видео с левшой на баяне. Просто мужика никто не учил, как правильно, он самоучка...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (4 Ноя 2017)

*ugly*, а ссылку на видео оставить не можете?


----------



## VikVlDem (4 Ноя 2017)

Вот это видео.


----------



## VikVlDem (4 Ноя 2017)

А вообще, была информация, что какой-то иностранке-баянистке (левше) делали на заказ Юпитер с обратным расположением клавиатур. Слышал ли кто-нибудь ещё об этом?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (4 Ноя 2017)

*VikVlDem*, огромное Вам спасибо! Это, похоже, действительно XXI-й век!


----------

